# Training full time with dog trainer



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with training programs where the dog lives with the trainers for a duration of time? What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Does anyone have experience with training programs where the dog lives with the trainers for a duration of time? What are your thoughts on this?


All I know is that dogs don't generalize well. So while a full time trainer might be able to put all the cues on a dog for basic obedience, if you are talking about the house training thing, I'm not sure it's a sure bet at all that house training at the trainer's house would (fully) carry over to your house when you brought him home.

Kodi is 3 now, and while he has been totally reliable in OUR hose for a long time, when I take him to any one else's house I ALWAYS make sure he potties before entering their house, and then I watch him carefully. I know he'd RATHER potty outside, but I am also not confident that he knows where it is appropriate to potty in a strange setting, or how to make his needs known.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I was wondering more to see how it would help his shy & fearful attitude than the housetraining. If he can be properly exposed to a multitude of people and scenarios, the better for him, right? I was trying to see if full immersion training with someone other than me would be appropriate for this. He is too attached to me and acts antisocial when I'm not around.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Not sure about that one. I think you'd have to have a really long, in-depth conversation with the prospective trainer. You don't want him to move his attachment to that person, and start to consider you a "stranger" too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know about that, if Louis is SECURE with you and trusts you, leaving him with someone else could cause him to feel like he had been abandoned again. I KNOW that you would come back, and YOU know you would come back, but dogs aren't able to understand this. It could make him even more fearful, fearing he is losing you...??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

No, unless you have more serious issues like aggression , most trainers don't believe in this approach. And not too many are able to do this sort of thing. I would get a trainer to work with you, one on one so you can learn what to do. If you want help finding a good trainer email me privately.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Most of training in my experience is much more about training you than the dog. Training your expectations, your communication style, your appropriate reactions, etc. Little things you may be doing could be reinforcing the behavior you don't want from Louis. Little things you do could give him more confidence in some situations. I agree with Dave and think intense one-on-one training would be best.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Why do you feel his attachment to you is wrong? Is he aggresive towards others when you are around or do you just want him to be outgoing with everyone? Maybe your expectations do not fit his personality.

My first dog ever was a lhasa mix in high school and he was so attached that no one could touch me or he would growl and act very possesive. He also would not eat unless I was home. I actually snuck him into the dorms in college because he lost weight when I moved out. It was just his personality and he never liked anyone else even when I married he never liked my hubby. He died at age 18 and although he was my love and I still tear up when I think about him, he was definitely a one woman dog.

Fast forward to present time I have a 5yo havanese who immediately attached to me (much to my daughter's dismay!!) and follows me everywhere. She has even gotten into the shower with me on occasions when I have been away for awhile! ound: She is not aggressive in the least and will go with the kids and play with hubby but again she is definitely attached to me.

On the other hand we also have a 8 month old puppy who believes everyone is her friend and will lavish kisses to anyone within tongue range. She has a lab personality and has never met a stranger. We used the same socialization technique on all our dogs and expose them to many different peole but I believe all dogs have their own personality and we need to respect that. Some dogs have outgoing personalities and some may reserve their devotion for their master. Unless they are aggresive towards others, i don't think it is bad and I doubt a trainer could ever really train a dog be less attached to their owner. Maybe more accepting of other people but not less attached especially a velcro breed like a havanese!!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I was looking at places that offer training and one of the things were to live with the trainer for 2 weeks. Just wondering what type of dog would benefit from this.

I don't feel his attachment is "wrong" but so strong that he doesn't allow other people to get close to him. He's not aggressive, but of course I've gotten comments that he may bite someone because he gets nervous. He does growl at strangers. I understand dogs have different personalities but I feel his fearfulness may be dangerous one day cause he'll try to run away from someone and may run out to the street and get hit by a car. If he did get loose, good luck catching him cause there is no way he'd let anyone near him. He doesn't even want to eliminate in front of anyone. He will eventually if the person walks him but the whole time he is pulling to get away. I got a harness for him when my husband will watch him so he won't slip out of the collar/leash.

I've been trying to train my husband to take over dog duties so that Louis will see him as more than just a random stranger in the house. It's been hard training my husband cause he's always "too busy." I hope they will bond over the next few days while I am gone.

My other dog is SO friendly that he loves everyone and will follow anyone into their house. This can be dangerous too! But it's funny that I'm not trying to find a trainer for him cause he's "too friendly." I just want Louis to get to a point where he can trust other people a little bit more.

He shuts down when I'm not around, so looking to lesson his dependence on me and increase his self-confidence. My husband fed him once, and for some odd reason he stooped right near Louis as he was eating (I think to scratch his foot) and Louis was scared, grabbed his food, moved away and ate it so fast he almost choked. He's scared that his food will be taken away or something? He's not food aggressive, but will growl at my other dog if he's chewing a bully stick and my dog hovers.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Toki - I absolutely would not, if Louis were my dog, send him out to board with a trainer. I'd give Louis time with you, and as Dave suggested, bring a trainer in to assist you, but please be VERY careful with your choice of a trainer. I see Dave is offering to help find you a good one. I'd take him up on that.

Louis IS your dog, and part of your family.

Sometimes I wish Camellia had more confidence than she has, but I can say that with gentle persistence, and keeping the faith, she has come a long, long way. Still not the perfect, outgoing Havanese, and probably never will be. But you give him a good life, so please don't under-rate yourself.

I can't believe I forgot you other dog is a Standard Poodle! But I hadn't realized he's only 18 months old, to Louis's two years!

Hang in there, Toki, and keep the faith! Louis couldn't ask for a better Human-Mum than you.

Sun, 6 May 2012 20:56:23 (PDT)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It takes Zoey a long time to warm up to strangers. She is a mommas girl too. She follows me everywhere.I have been living at my sisters for about 4 mo and she still barks at my brother in law. We have a mean dog who lives here and she runs in a corner and is scared to walk by him. Maddie plays with the mean dog and puts her paws up on my brother in laws legs. She has gotten better and seems to be more confident but it has taken time. 
I think it will be good to have your husband be in charge while you are gone. I hope they will be pals soon.


----------

